# Où acheter l'iPod Touch !



## Thibault91 (20 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour, voilà je souhaiterai acheter le dernier iPod Touch 2G qui vient d'être annoncé, cependant je ne le le trouve nul part !

Plein de sites le propose mais sous une expédition de deux semaines !

J'aimerais ainsi connaîtres les magasins et sites où vous avez achetez votre iPod touch 2G.

Merci


----------



## divoli (20 Septembre 2008)

Salut,


Je ne l'ai pas acheté, et il n'est commercialisé que depuis une petite dizaine de jours. Apple donne la priorité absolue à son site de vente en ligne (Applestore), les autres enseignes pour la plupart doivent patienter pour le recevoir ou pour constituer un stock.

Donc si tu le commandes sur l'Applestore, tu le recevras en quelques jours. Mais sur les autres sites et dans les magasins, on risque encore de te faire patienter, à mon avis...

Je pense que la situation devrait se "débloquer" d'ici la toute fin du mois...


----------



## brucetp (20 Septembre 2008)

Salut,

Déjà tu dois te tromper sur la capacité. Au minimum, les Touch ont une mémoire de 8GO, puis 16 et 32GO.
Donc si tu fais tes recherches avec des données erronnées, tu ne vas avoir que des résultats moyens par des sites moyens...


----------



## divoli (20 Septembre 2008)

brucetheplayboy a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Déjà tu dois te tromper sur la capacité. Au minimum, les Touch ont une mémoire de 8GO, puis 16 et 32GO.
> Donc si tu fais tes recherches avec des données erronnées, tu ne vas avoir que des résultats moyens par des sites moyens...






Non, c'est toi qui a mal compris. Dans "iPod Touch 2G", 2G = deuxième génération. Cela n'a rien à voir avec leur capacité.

Les iPod Touch 2G (donc de deuxième génération) sont commercialisés depuis peu (depuis le mardi 9 septembre exactement).


----------



## Thibault91 (20 Septembre 2008)

Oui mais les nano ils sont déjà en maagasins, alors pourquoi pas les touch ?


----------



## divoli (20 Septembre 2008)

Thibault91 a dit:


> Oui mais les nano ils sont déjà en maagasins, alors pourquoi pas les touch ?



 C'est une bonne question, on trouve d'ailleurs actuellement les nano 4G à la Fnac et dans plusieurs enseignes.   Peut-être que les Touch sont plus longs à produire, ou que la demande est plus forte.  

Mais comme je l'ai dit, la situation devrait se débloquer d'ici une dizaine de jours... 

Si c'est vraiment urgent, commande sur l'Applestore.


----------



## inkclub (20 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

L'iPod Touch v2 est en vente à la fnac digital boulevard saint-germain paris.

A+


----------



## brucetp (20 Septembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Non, c'est toi qui a mal compris. Dans "iPod Touch 2G", 2G = deuxième génération. Cela n'a rien à voir avec leur capacité.
> 
> Les iPod Touch 2G (donc de deuxième génération) sont commercialisés depuis peu (depuis le mardi 9 septembre exactement).



 gros mea culpa! 

Je suis bien sûr au courant des 2G (merci la keynote) mais j'étais focalisé sur la capacité!!!


----------



## greensource (20 Septembre 2008)

Comme toi j'ai mis du temps à le trouver mais finallement je l'ai eu hier dans un Apple center.
D'ailleurs j'écris avec, c'est une pure merveille! Tu ne devrais pas être déçu


----------



## fandipod (20 Septembre 2008)

C'est vrai que l'itouch est super à part pour le wifi apparement c'est pas génial le wifi......


----------



## brucetp (20 Septembre 2008)

disons que la gestion des réseaux sécurisés (802.1Xetc) n'est pas top... sinon niveau puissance et rapidité, perso j'ai pas vraiment de soucis.

Pour te donner une idée, télécharger une chanson de 3mn pour l'appli TAP TAP (jeu), ça me prend 2-3mn grand max avec du 8Mega...


----------



## fandipod (20 Septembre 2008)

OUi mais le problème c'est pour se connecter au réseau!!!!


----------



## brucetp (20 Septembre 2008)

je sais bien... un utilitaire comme sous macOS serait le bienvenu mais on va dire que ça part d'un "bon sentiment" d'Apple de vouloir insérer toutes les fonctionnalités dans un seul endroit "Réglages"... 
D'un côté je comprend la manip' mais dans la pratique, il est vrai que la connexion est pas facile notamment en mode WPA2 Entreprise (j'ai eu des problèmes avec celui-ci particulièrement comme je le disais précedemment).

Pour ce qui est des connexions à des boxs, à des routeurs (hôtels), ça a toujours fonctionné donc je me plaint pas sur le mode WEP 

Bon achat!


----------



## tav67 (21 Février 2009)

joré une kestion 

eske sur le itouch(ipod touch) 1G (8Go) il y a ausi la fonction haut-parleur??? et si oui cb coute-t-il mnt???


une otre kestion :


peut on utiliser le jailbreak sur le itouch de 2emeG??:hein:

répondé moi vite svp merci davance


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2009)

jte répon vit

surli podg1 ilya pa de hoparleur dommage et ce kilkoute takaallévoir sur ebay ougoogle

onpeu utilizé lejailbreak surlipod 2g maimaleurheusmen ilestpastoutafaitfiabl é fo leconaicté parcable achaque foisque tu leDmar

bonjourné é éC d'écrir corektman silteplé


Par pitié, est-ce que tu pourrais avoir un peu de respect pour les gens qui essayent de t'aider ( le fait que tu aies 10 ou 12 ans n'est certainement pas excuse pour écrire comme tu le fais!)


----------



## itako (21 Février 2009)

Le pire c'est que c'est un alsacien.


----------

